# Standard Poodle Weight/Growth Chart



## cbrand

You are supposed to pick her up at 7 weeks? This should be an immediate red flag. Most good breeders will not let you take a puppy home until at least 8 weeks. In many states it is illegal to sell a puppy before 8 weeks.

Size is totally dependent on genetics. How big are the dam and sire? How big were all of the grandparents? Ask the breeder to give you height as well as weight. This will also tell you what the dog's build is like. Are we talking poodles who are 22" and 40lbs or 22" and 50lbs? Ask the breeder if any of the dam or sire's siblings were substantially larger or smaller than the others. This will help you know if there might be an oversize or undersize gene floating in the pool.

BTW.... if your breeder can't give you the above information, that should be another red flag.


----------



## kimstm

Thanks for responding. I did not realize that about the 8 weeks. I always thought it was 6 weeks, except when the puppies were teacup size.

I saw the mother of the puppies and she and the puppies all seemed healthy and good natured. She is supposed to be sending the pictures of the father. She had pedigree information on both. I will contact her later in the week asking for measurements/weights for both parents as well as photos of the puppy.

Were the toys I mentioned appropriate for a new puppy? I was going on recommendations from people on the site about puppy nylabone and Kong brands. Would the specific items I listed be good for a teething puppy?

Thanks again for the information.

Kim


----------



## rjen

Sometimes it is better to get your pup younger/sometimes not. Why is the breeder letting them go early? Can you provide proper care and soc. for a pup this young? I've gotten young pups but I've also raised orphans of dogs and many other species. I prefer to get my pups at 6 weeks if they're fully weaned and mom is done with them. That being said I have never let any of my babies go before I decide they are ready. A good breeder should be able to tell how fast the dogs in the pedigree mature. [Some grow really quick others take years to grow up completely]


----------



## Keithsomething

Kim I think those toys you listed should be fine for it, 

but from what I've read a dog should never leave its litter mates and mother before 8 weeks because those extra few days are crucial for socialization and bite inhibition...if I'm wrong on that can someone explain it to me further?


----------



## kimstm

Thanks, Keith.

Rjen--I am not worried about having the time to spend with the puppy. I am a sahm plus my 11 yr old will be spending lots of time with her. I have actually raised a newborn puppy that was abandoned. He didn't even have his eyes open. I do not know why she is letting them go early. I didn't ask b/c I thought she was actually keeping them a week longer than normal.hwell: 

Kim


----------



## Olie

Yes the dog will be bigger. I suggest plenty of chew toys

One other thing with size - I know I always wondered the same thing - but size really does not matter, so long as they are healthy (not over/under weight) this varies so much on the parents.

Enjoy your new puppy~!


----------



## kimstm

Thanks Olie! I am sure we will. I have never owned a standard before. I was raised with teacups and little toys. When I left home I ended up getting 2 of my own little baby girls. Sadly, they have both passed away over the last couple of years. My oldest child is 11 and he has been asking for a larger dog and since a poodle is my breed of choice, it seemed like a good idea. Plus a small baby would not do well with my 2 and 3 yr olds. I feel like I am taking crash course Standard Poodle 101 to get as prepared as possible. We are all so excited!

Kim


----------



## wishpoo

I think that size does matter :rolffleyes:

Oversized poodles (so called "royals") can have proportions out of balance and extra weight can put extra pressure on joints and cause arthritis in later life. :rolffleyes: Also, I would guess that oversized poodle would have even deeper chest and be more prone to the bloat.

Reputable breeders do take great care to produce puppies of a certain size and size is always considered when choosing a complementary Stud for a Dam. 

In CA it is illegal to sell kittens and puppies before they are at least 8 weeks old and I would guess there is a good reason for that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I think it is possible that the appropriate age for a puppy to go home is different regionally. I am in Missouri and I noticed on my vet's website it says 6-9 weeks is the ideal time to bring home a new puppy. (It is also possible that us Missourians are behind the times... )


----------



## Irish123

*8 wks in mo*



CharismaticMillie said:


> I think it is possible that the appropriate age for a puppy to go home is different regionally. I am in Missouri and I noticed on my vet's website it says 6-9 weeks is the ideal time to bring home a new puppy. (It is also possible that us Missourians are behind the times... )


There is a law in Mo a pup has to be 8 wks old to sell Ill 7 wks. You can actually be fined for this in Mo.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Irish123 said:


> There is a law in Mo a pup has to be 8 wks old to sell Ill 7 wks. You can actually be fined for this in Mo.


Um. I posted that over three years ago. LOTS has happened since then! Ha! Anyway, I'd say 8-10 weeks is the norm.


----------

